# 10-14 [Bunch of Bruiser Bulls]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Tylor finished work over at Eglin around 10:30 last night & then made the trek over to Pensacola with one goal in mind: catch his first bull red. He asked me what the chances were that he'd catch a big redfish & I promised him that it wasn't an "if," but a "when." He didn't believe me, so I was forced to show him that I knew what I was talking about. It took him a few pulled hooks & some getting used to sight casting from the shadow line while keeping his yak in position, but he finally got the hang of it & got a solid connection with a great fish. The strike was INSANE! I spotted the fish for him & called it out. He made a good cast a few feet in front of her with a Kamikaze Vortex Shad & she honed in on immediately. She tore off after it & followed it to his yak. He only had a few feet of line out when she exploded on it not once, but twice, unfortunately missing it both times. Dismayed, he started to pull his jig out of the water. We both watched as she came almost completely out of the water to grab the jig as it dangled from his rod tip! FISH ON! A minute or so into the battle he was grinning ear to ear & saying "dude, you gotta get over here, she's already up on the surface, I think we can get her!" I just laughed & told him to wait a few seconds & then watched as she began dragging his yak against the current & screamed off with the 30 yards of line he had just got back. "Dude, this is SICK!" was all I heard as I watched Tylor go on his first 10 minute 3 Mile sleigh ride. Finally he got her beside the yak & got a hold of her. The next minute or so consisted of smiles, laughs, & well-earned high fives. Got some sweet photos of Tylor with his prize, released her, & then I decided that I had better show him how it was done. I managed five hookups on the fly rod & ended up boating three of them, with the biggest being a chunky 38'' stud that I battled for 23 grueling minutes. Also worth mentioning was the slot that I hooked up with at a light that I stopped at quick on the paddle back in. It's a shame I was tired as hell & ended up carelessly dropping her right after pulling her into my yak. Guess she earned her freedom! To celebrate the night's great success, we made a pitstop at Denny's before heading home to pass out, dead-tired from an exhausting, but extremely rewarding night on the water. 

*Tally for the Night:*

*Me: * 30'', 36.5'', & 38'' bulls
*Tylor:* 34'' bull (New Personal Record!)

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& here's the photos of the big girl that gave me a 23 minute run for my money on the fly. Only 38'', but a very thick fish!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

WOW!!! The angle on those last 2 pics make the fish look as long as you. Great report. Too bad you dropped the slot!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> WOW!!! The angle on those last 2 pics make the fish look as long as you. Great report. Too bad you dropped the slot!!!


That's not just the angle man, that redfish was legitimately 6' 1" long & 155 pounds, I should have got it certified, DAMMIT! 

Also, we need to hit the water together sometime in the near future!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Haha. I thought you were closer to 8' tall. My bad. Huge fish, though - no matter the angle.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Congrats Tylor, I'd be smiling too if I caught it.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I can't imagine trying to keep that fish out of the bridge with a fly rod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's a lot of bull..!!


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

Damn good pics and even nicer fish. Nice report.


----------



## phutch (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice! Thanks for another great report....good read...Havent landed any bulls yet but lost a couple after 15-20+min fights..so much fun...
Keep it up and tight lines!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

phutch said:


> Very nice! Thanks for another great report....good read...Havent landed any bulls yet but lost a couple after 15-20+min fights..so much fun...
> Keep it up and tight lines!


Glad you enjoyed it man! Hopefully you'll land one soon!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nlytme said:


> I can't imagine trying to keep that fish out of the bridge with a fly rod


Paddling backwards away from the bridge against the current with one hand while holding the fly rod with the other is the worst part. I need a Native Propel.... haha.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sawyer you and Taylor had a great night of catching for sure. That fish must have been pure pleasure on a fly rod. Catch em up, have fun and keep the gret posts and pics coming.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

*Tally for the Night:*

*Me: *30'', 36.5'', & 38'' bulls
*Tylor:* 34'' bull (New Personal Record!)

:thumbup:

Not bad..... I was expecting at least 7 on the board the bulls must have had a good defense that night hahaha

ThaFish
is the bull master, if there is anyone who can pull off the long late nights and do it consistently its this dude fosho!!!:yes:

its almost that time of year again, wintertime bulls is the best time to land the 40"+ fish... our personal bests are ready to be crushed and a thing of the past.... 50"ers are coming I can feel it hahaha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You tell him it's like crack and now you are his dealer???? Hahha. Way ta hook a brother!!!


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Nice report Sawyer. I still appreciate all your efforts on getting this sick Ky. boy on some fish. Tyler is in good company and having a blast! Nice shots by the way and good narrative. You going to have a show one of these days. Hope school is ok!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

ifish911 said:


> Nice report Sawyer. I still appreciate all your efforts on getting this sick Ky. boy on some fish. Tyler is in good company and having a blast! Nice shots by the way and good narrative. You going to have a show one of these days. Hope school is ok!


Buddy, I'll have to give you a call sometime soon, it's been a while! Glad you enjoyed the report & I look forward to our next fishing adventure together, hopefully you make it back down to the sunny state sometime soon!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Gonna be out on the water tonight, if anyone else is out there come say what's up!


----------

